# Adobe Reader 8.1.0 for Windows XP SP2/ Vista - Final



## rajat22 (Jun 6, 2007)

> Adobe Reader 8 includes new document viewing options, advanced collaboration, increased time-saving ways to work with PDF files, and other new features to help you more securely and consistently communicate and collaborate using PDF files.
> 
> Now you can:
> - Play back QuickTime (Macintosh and Windows®) as well as Macromedia® Flash™, Real, and Windows Media-formatted content (Windows only) that is embedded in an Adobe PDF file
> ...



Homepage - *www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readermain.html

Size: 22.3 MB

Download Adobe Reader 8.0 Full
*ardownload.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/win/8.x/8.1/enu/AdbeRdr810_en_US.exe
Mirror
*ftp.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/win/8.x/8.1/enu/AdbeRdr810_en_US.exe
Use Right-click on Download and "Save Target As..."


----------



## nishant_nms (Jun 6, 2007)

thanx


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 6, 2007)

Shell I tell you one thing .

It supports Hardware acceleration of 2D Images in PDF since Adobe reader 8, in WIndows Vista only


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks for telling rajat


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 6, 2007)

V8 is fine fer me , will upgrade only if needed (coz Adobe adds unnecessary services n helper programs , etc , etc with each new release )


----------



## sam_1710 (Jun 6, 2007)

Foxit is the best!! ...
u can also edit the pdfs with ease!! 
get it here : *www.download.com/Foxit-PDF-Reader/3000-2079_4-10365812.html


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 7, 2007)

Reviews A forum to discuss/review ONLY software and hardware products. All your queries about the same go into Respective TroubleShooting Sections and QnA. Your views and first-hand experiences on any software or hardware from OSes to Graphics cards are all welcome here. Note: The views/reviews contained within this section are purely the opinions of the posters

hey rajat22
shouldnt updates of programs be in technology news section....cuz i feel their r less reviews in reviews section & more update info.....this makes the review section cluttered


----------

